

Ask HN: Is 26 too old to start a startup? - gdberrio

How many of you started with 26+ year?<p>I'm doing some side projects, but until now never managed to start anything (personal problems), and it always bugs me if I'm "too old" to start a startup.<p>HN take on this?
======
momotomo
Age is a strawman. When I started reading HN I thought, yeah, I've missed the
boat by 10 years (I'm 28). But this isn't dealing with reality.

If you can change your situation or tolerate the changes creating a startup
will introduce (working after hours, quitting your job, making contacts,
whatever you choose), you can do it.

My story: I initially went, fine, I'm too old and I can't program so I'm out.
This was a waste. When I sat down and genuinely looked at it I have basically
the same profile as a graduate (single, educated, no major bad debt), but with
the bonus of what the last 8 years in a corp setting has brought to me
(insight, GFC, some usable assets, project management skills, etc).

Pathway after throwing out the age idea was simple - what are my skill sets?
What resources do I have? What am I willing and realistically able to do? What
will I enjoy? How much profit do I want from this? Will it be a fulltime job?

Now I'm into doing a volume of freelance art, and moving the completed work
into merchandising and passive revenue ideas (prints, licensed work, etc).
It's not the traditional "startup" type thing, but the plan is to expand it
into a standalone business of some form once it builds a head of capital up.

Basically, do whatever you can stomach, and don't use age as an excuse.
Building your venture / new life will probably take a few years anyhow, so
will it bother you if you're 32 and still building something? 38? 45? Or would
it bother you more to _wait_ until you're 45 to start?

------
catshirt
no offense of course but, it frightens me that this is even a serious question

~~~
staunch
OP: Take this as a huge "No".

------
mgkimsal
Not entirely relevant, but sort of:

"More millionaires are made in their 50s than any other decade." (From Dave
Ramsey: <http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,426043,00.html>)

If 'startup' to you means 21 year olds drinking beer in a studio and living on
ramen noodles and pizza, then yeah, you're WAY too old (what are you even
doing READING this site?).

If 'startup' means a way of you controlling your destiny, making a difference
in your life and the lives of others, being creative, and following your
passions, then you're not too old.

------
jdp23
Not at all. I was 31 when I did my first startup, and I know people who have
been in their 40s and 50s. You're never too old.

------
roxstar
Speaking from a younger persons point of view: what about being 26 would make
you worse than say a 21 year old at starting a startup?

If you are supporting other people it may be quite a bit harder but if you are
basically only supporting yourself I would see age as an advantage as you have
more experience in dealing with problems and more solutions available.

Age to me seems like a silly thing to prevent you from starting a business it
is the other things in like that should be taken into consideration.

------
agnesberthelot
Never too old ... my partner is 38 and I am 46. Physical age is not that
important as long as you have the drive and desire in you.

------
Dramatize
Go listen to all the Mixergy.com interviews.

You'll see that people who create startups come in all ages and walks of life.

------
wolfrom
I find that my first two attempts at "startups" floundered (and eventually
foundered) due in large part because I was too "young" (i.e., immature). I
lacked confidence in what I was doing, and I always felt like I wasn't old
enough to bring in real customers.

We'll see if startup #3 does any better (having a strong cofounder has
certainly helped), but I think I can already say that there's no way our
early-20s selves would have gotten this far (the two of us just weren't ready
for it).

------
vannevar
The average age of a tech startup founder is around 40
([http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/20/innovation-grows-among-
ol...](http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/20/innovation-grows-among-older-
workers.html)).

So no, you've got a few good years left.

------
krmmalik
26 is not old at all. Most people who have successful start-ups actually start
in their 30s

------
brianwillis
PG was 30 when he started with Viaweb. I wouldn't worry about being 26.

------
mindcrime
W-w-what? That doesn't even make sense. Of course not, there's no specific age
where you're "too old" to do a startup. If you're still alive, you're young
enough. Now get cracking.

------
erinhaze
No

------
austinnobody
yes

